# WISCRS 2011 - 2012 Season



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

After much discussion MVHORA and WISCRS have agreed to host the following classes during the 2011 & 2012 racing season.

*Road Course*
P-Cup 
440x2 Sport Car 
Super Stock - using the HOPRA rules

*Oval*
440x2 Indy 
Truck 
T-Jet DLM 

This means that there is only one new class for the year. We are in the process of getting in some RTR Super Stock cars for anyone.

I will be getting the rules done and posted in the next couple of weeks on the site.

Look forward to seeing everyone again! Season starts in September with a kick off luncheon on the 10th at 11 am. Everyone pays $5.00 for track time and lunch. We will have the track on the oval from 9 am till 12:30 pm and then on the road course till 5 pm.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

We will be having a 1/24th scale IROC race on the 10th!!!


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Flyer for event


----------

